# Bpc157 spot injection



## Obscured78 (Feb 3, 2022)

So
Most of what I read says subq as close to injury as possible. Tear in tfcc in wrist. Not much good subq around my wrist. What best closest spot I should inject? Forearm maybe?


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 3, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> So
> Most of what I read says subq as close to injury as possible. Tear in tfcc in wrist. Not much good subq around my wrist. What best closest spot I should inject? Forearm maybe?




You have a source for that?

I've used bpc 157 many times and always inject into abdominal fat like any other peptides.


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 3, 2022)

Not one specific source but I’ve read that all over the place.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 4, 2022)

You don’t have to spot inject they even make a BPC157  nasal spray. Most of the info out there I’ve read says to hit the injured area or as close as possible . That’s been debunked I’ll find the info.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 4, 2022)

I was about to say, it's a peptide that stimulates natural function.  

As long as it gets in the bloodstream in the right dose I don't see how it matters where you inject it.   

I've used it many times and never tried spot treating it. 

I'm interested to see what you come up with.  I'm curious about this now.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Feb 4, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> So
> Most of what I read says subq as close to injury as possible. Tear in tfcc in wrist. Not much good subq around my wrist. What best closest spot I should inject? Forearm maybe?


Scrotal subq injection only


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 4, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Scrotal subq injection only


My wife bent my dick in half last night; whole damn thing black&blue. I’m injecting the shaft  as the scrotum is fine right now.


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You don’t have to spot inject they even make a BPC157  nasal spray. Most of the info out there I’ve read says to hit the injured area or as close as possible . That’s been debunked I’ll find the info.


What about TB500?


----------



## Steeeve (Feb 4, 2022)

Ive found the nasal spray to be next to worthless on every athlete Ive tried it with. Great marketing for people afraid of 31g insulin pins, though. Ive always seen the same advice to use at injury site. Never had any issues using BPC in this manner. Worth noting the TB500 I just put in belly fat though. My 2 cents only, obviously.


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 4, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Ive found the nasal spray to be next to worthless on every athlete Ive tried it with. Great marketing for people afraid of 31g insulin pins, though. Ive always seen the same advice to use at injury site. Never had any issues using BPC in this manner. Worth noting the TB500 I just put in belly fat though. My 2 cents only, obviously.


My injury is ulnar side of wrist; tfcc tear. Where would I inject? Right into it or find some subq tissue near it in lower part of forearm? I think I’d feel better using subq tissue in upper arm; at least it’s closer than the abdomen.


----------



## Steeeve (Feb 4, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> My injury is ulnar side of wrist; tfcc tear. Where would I inject? Right into it or find some subq tissue near it in lower part of forearm? I think I’d feel better using subq tissue in upper arm; at least it’s closer than the abdomen.


If you have a helper they need to pinch the skin, position the pin until its almost horizontal to your arm, stick the pinch, release the pinch, and needle is now barely under your skin long ways. Not deep at all. I can probably find a decent guide on it if that doesnt make sense. If youre on your own, you do the best you can with whatever's closest.


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 4, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> If you have a helper they need to pinch the skin, position the pin until its almost horizontal to your arm, stick the pinch, release the pinch, and needle is now barely under your skin long ways. Not deep at all. I can probably find a decent guide on it if that doesnt make sense. If youre on your own, you do the best you can with whatever's closest.


No no I know how to do injections. Thanks tho. My question is where exactly. Are you saying do it at the wrist?


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 4, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> You have a source for that?
> 
> I've used bpc 157 many times and always inject into abdominal fat like any other peptides.


Anecdotally there’s a ton of evidence to support local sub Q over abdominal sub q


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 4, 2022)

I have unopened Bacteriostatic water expired 4-5 years ago. I can use it and start therapy today. Or not risk it and order some but that will delay till next week. I don’t want to delay but I don’t want to get infection either. What y’all think? I know we say oils have a much longer shelf life than their expiration dates…


----------



## GSgator (Feb 4, 2022)

You will need multiple bottles to run a  good cycle  of BPC157. From what I’ve gathered the protocols on a successful run were 500mcg’s used ED for 4 weeks up to 8weeks .I would order more BAC water and use what you have to get started then trash it when your new supply comes in.


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You will need multiple bottles to run a  good cycle  of BPC157. From what I’ve gathered the protocols on a successful run were 500mcg’s used ED for 4 weeks up to 8weeks .I would order more BAC water and use what you have to get started then trash it when your new supply comes in.


That was my plan; just use to get this first vial started and then have some more ordered. Good thing is my source for the peptide very close; took less then 24hr to get here; and he obviously also carries the water. No weekend delivery though.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 5, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Anecdotally there’s a ton of evidence to support local sub Q over abdominal sub q




So I've heard.  

I just wonder if there's any firm data on it. 

I've used bpc successfully myself I the past.  But I've always done sub q abdominal  because that's what the supplier recommended.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 5, 2022)

If you going to spot inject it needs to actually be to the injured muscle. Any subq injection is going to have to circulate to get to the injury. It's not magically working its way there.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 5, 2022)

BPC is systemic, but I always injected it close to the injury, just out of preference.
For my tennis-elbow injury I did it in forearm, very close to the tendon.
For the knee issues I just did it close to the knee in like the lower-teardrop area on quad.


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 5, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> BPC is systemic, but I always injected it close to the injury, just out of preference.
> For my tennis-elbow injury I did it in forearm, very close to the tendon.
> For the knee issues I just did it close to the knee in like the lower-teardrop area on quad.


I’m still debating on doing it in my upper forearm where I can get a better pinch or ulnar side of wrist where injury is but but can’t get a real good pinch down there.

Also, how’d it work for you?


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 5, 2022)

Started today. Hoping for great results such as what I’ve read others testify to. 
250mcg of bpc157 in forearm subq and 2mg tb500 in abdominal subq.
Will do the bpc twice daily and the tb twice weekly.
Who would have thunk a small tear in wrist cartilage would hurt so much, assuming it’s small.
Good news is doc said I can continue to lift, just don’t do any exercise that hurts. Not sure yet what will hurt. Bicep curls definitely out; I can’t even rotate my arm into the position for curls without any weight. 
If I can’t do much I’ll have to end test500/dhb500 cycle I just started 4 weeks ago. Gains were just getting good.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 5, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> BPC is systemic, but I always injected it close to the injury, just out of preference.
> For my tennis-elbow injury I did it in forearm, very close to the tendon.
> For the knee issues I just did it close to the knee in like the lower-teardrop area on quad.


Muscle or fat ?


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 6, 2022)

69nites said:


> If you going to spot inject it needs to actually be to the injured muscle. Any subq injection is going to have to circulate to get to the injury. It's not magically working its way there.


ur gonna have to back that up please.  Oils go in muscles.  Water based solutions go in fats.  Basic injection principles.  But I’d like to hear what ur thinking.  I’m all about this BPC 157 shit and all for finding the right information.


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 6, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> ur gonna have to back that up please.  Oils go in muscles.  Water based solutions go in fats.  Basic injection principles.  But I’d like to hear what ur thinking.  I’m all about this BPC 157 shit and all for finding the right information.


It can be injected into muscle also from all the research I’ve done. Unfortunately I’m also reading it my not be too effective for injured cartilage which is my problem. Tendons and ligaments yes but not cartilage.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 6, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> It can be injected into muscle also from all the research I’ve done. Unfortunately I’m also reading it my not be too effective for injured cartilage which is my problem. Tendons and ligaments yes but not cartilage.


You should cycle in 30 grams of collagen ED.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 7, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> ur gonna have to back that up please.  Oils go in muscles.  Water based solutions go in fats.  Basic injection principles.  But I’d like to hear what ur thinking.  I’m all about this BPC 157 shit and all for finding the right information.


Nothing about that is correct. Both water and oil based injections can be made both intramuscularly and subcutaneously. All of the immunizations you've ever had are water based and administered intramuscularly. 

If your goal spot injecting is to have the peptide concentration higher in the effected injury and not bind elsewhere systemically first, you have to inject into the injured muscle. A subcutaneous injection is not a spot injection. You can put it anywhere in your body, it's not going to reach the muscle before working it's way through the circulatory system.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 7, 2022)

69nites said:


> Nothing about that is correct. Both water and oil based injections can be made both intramuscularly and subcutaneously. All of the immunizations you've ever had are water based and administered intramuscularly.
> 
> If your goal spot injecting is to have the peptide concentration higher in the effected injury and not bind elsewhere systemically first, you have to inject into the injured muscle. A subcutaneous injection is not a spot injection. You can put it anywhere in your body, it's not going to reach the muscle before working it's way through the circulatory system.



Sorry, but that doesn't make sense to me. 

If a peptide is nothing more than a branch chain of an amino acid, then it's purpose is to stimulate the body to make a natural response.    That being the case, it has to go through the circulatory system anyway to trigger the response, no matter where you inject it. 

It's not like it's a local pain killer or a cortisone. 

I'm not saying you're wrong and I'm right. Just that what you're saying doesn't make any practical sense to me. 

I'd really like to see some kind of evidence one way or another


----------



## 69nites (Feb 7, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Sorry, but that doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> If a peptide is nothing more than a branch chain of an amino acid, then it's purpose is to stimulate the body to make a natural response.    That being the case, it has to go through the circulatory system anyway to trigger the response, no matter where you inject it.
> 
> ...


There is an argument on whether spot injecting bpc-157 is more effective at all. But that's not what I'm talking about. 

What I'm talking about is that you can't inject subcutaneously and expect the possible added efficacy of a spot injection. Injecting subq right next to the injury or in the abdomin are the same systemic delivery. Injecting into the injured muscle is a spot injection.

If you want to go balls deep in actual research https://doctorpaulvin.com/blog/heal-and-maximize-your-performance-with-bpc-157/ the article is the doctor's conclusions, scroll down to references for the studies that support the conclusion. 

Enjoy your 4 hours of reading.


----------



## Obscured78 (Feb 7, 2022)

69nites said:


> There is an argument on whether spot injecting bpc-157 is more effective at all. But that's not what I'm talking about.
> 
> What I'm talking about is that you can't inject subcutaneously and expect the possible added efficacy of a spot injection. Injecting subq right next to the injury or in the abdomin are the same systemic delivery. Injecting into the injured muscle is a spot injection.
> 
> ...


So if the injury isn't muscle you can’t really spot inject i.e. my injury is cartilage so I’m not gonna try injecting into cartilage. Not even sure this stuff will help with torn cartilage. Tendons, ligaments, and muscle yes, but probably not cartilage.


----------



## lfod14 (Feb 7, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> So
> Most of what I read says subq as close to injury as possible. Tear in tfcc in wrist. Not much good subq around my wrist. What best closest spot I should inject? Forearm maybe?


Your belly, because BPC is systemic. Site injections working better is placebo.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 8, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> So if the injury isn't muscle you can’t really spot inject i.e. my injury is cartilage so I’m not gonna try injecting into cartilage. Not even sure this stuff will help with torn cartilage. Tendons, ligaments, and muscle yes, but probably not cartilage.


Doctors will inject BPC 157 intra-articular. I would not be doing that as a DIY


lfod14 said:


> Your belly, because BPC is systemic. Site injections working better is placebo.


All of the literature for BPC 157 for cartilage repair are done intra-articular. With the reduced blood flow to your joints unlike muscle tears we actually don't have any data on BPC 157 for cartilage repair. They don't think any other method of administration warrants study as far as I can find.


----------

